# More Opal Porn



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I got it. My red rocket.. It came in two days ago and my legs are now toast. I have riddin it 90 miles so far with about 5000 feet of climbing. This bike just rocks. Coming from an Orca I can tell you that this bike is more than 30 percent stiffer. I now do not have that mushy feeling when climbing while standing or sprinting up that small rise of a hill. This bike is rock solid under me and I love it. So far I have not noticed any of the comfort issues that may or may not come from a stiffer frame. Maybe it is becuase of the fit. Orbeas really fit short people well. The bike wieghs 16.2 lbs at the LBS scale, should be under 17 with look keos and carbon cages... .Enjoy the pics..


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome bike. Is this a 48'' 2006 model? My '07 Onix should be coming in sometime next week. I can't wait to ride it. I am upgrading from a TREK 1500 so the difference should be noticeable.

Is it true that the Onix is stiffer than the Orca? They say that the Opal is 33% and the Onix 15% stiffer than the Orca. True?


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations and happy riding. I too, have noticed the difference in climbing stiffness. I have a 3 mile 500 foot climb in my neighborhood that I routinely time myself on, and with my new opal, I've trimmed over a minute off my previous personal best. These bikes are awesome! An interesting difference on yours is how the front triangle is designed. Mine is the size 60 - compare the picture of the headset construction against yours:


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ Correct. He has a 48'', you have a 60''. It looks different because it is a smaller frame. The bigger bikes always look better... oh well! It is still an Orbea.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Yes it is a 48 cm. Hey Pantag, WTF, small bikes looks great to!  Just more red on it... The Opal is alot stiffer than the Orca yet for me it still seems as comfortable. I have the exact same fit on both and did not realize how flexy the Orca really was. I really like a bike that I can stand up and push down and not feel it flex.. It makes climbing more fun for me.
Rcordray, nice bike, its huge and I am not to suprised that you are quicker going up hill. Any bike bike that big has to have some flex and I am sure the opal has minimal... Happy riding.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey rollinrob, I am not saying that your bike does not look great because it's small. My 48'' Onix comes in next week as well. But I definately like the triangle shape of the bigger Orbeas rather the one on the 48'' ~ 51''. 

Do you know if the Onix is stiffer than the Orca?


----------



## mlretina (Aug 22, 2006)

hey rollinrob,

i still have a dilemma-- i am the 5'5'' 120 lb female rider-- tried a 48 orca-- when i stood up my knees were hitting the handlebars-- guess that's too small.

so i am going with the 51.

the opal is available right now at the bike shop-- a fair deal at 4400 with sram force. 
the orca 51 is not available for 7-10d, will have dura ace, but at 4900 and not my favorite color.

so do you still think the opal is just as comfortable for 4hr rides?
also have you tried the rolf wheels? would they be smoother than the mavics?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

mlretina said:


> hey rollinrob,
> 
> i still have a dilemma-- i am the 5'5'' 120 lb female rider-- tried a 48 orca-- when i stood up my knees were hitting the handlebars-- guess that's too small.
> 
> ...


 Hi MLretina
I really think you ought to go with the Orca. I have done 9 hours of riding on my Opal the past three days and can definatly say that it is very stiff. Not to unfortable for me but if I was 50 lbs lighter I would be hating it. With your weight of 120 I would think the opal would become unbearable. Go for the Orca, its a great bike and if you do not do many crits and ride just for the enjoyment it would be the bike for you. I weigh 175 and can still 'feel' the stiffness of the Opal. Both are great bikes but I think you will be more comforable on longer rides on the Orca. No for the shame plug.. I have my 05 Orca on EBAY right now. check it out. reserve price is 1990.00 and I have a couple of stem/bar combos I can put on to make it fit for you..


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

You all have me pumped! I ordered today a 2007 Opal (red) Mavic Ksryium ES wheels, Red Pro 2 tires, and CSC speed play pedals (red). All dura ace the whole way around. Only thing I wasn't sure about was choosing the stem and bars, I went with itm's new carbon stem and bars.......feedback if anyone has any????

I have never rode carbon before so this is new! I will post picks but got on this forum tonight to see others thoughts. I am happy with what i see.:thumbsup:


----------

